# Lionel yard tower kit



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

scored this off ebay for cheap. when it arrived looked like a box of matchsticks! turned out to be a really nice kit. very precise well cut pieces. the shingling on the roof was a bit tedious though. figure im going to use regular house paint for the exterior. all in all pleased. lost the ;ittle door knobs... my daughter wanted to use lego pieces instead!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Domer;

You were very fortunate to find an unbuilt kit. I think it dates from the late 1980s, a time when Lionel actually made large scale trains that ran on track power.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! 

I vaguely remember Lionel made a very few kits that were basically described as 'piles of lumber with directions.' I seem to remember an engine house by them.

Are you going to try for interior detailing?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet kit, I really like the multi level stairway. 
My termites would love that sweet wood!


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

Dave Meashey said:


> Domer;
> 
> You were very fortunate to find an unbuilt kit. I think it dates from the late 1980s, a time when Lionel actually made large scale trains that ran on track power.
> 
> ...


thnks that's cool to know. it seemed like it had some years on it , but the condition of the kit was pristine so I couldn't tell. for now , im just getting the general layout situated. interior detailing will be considered down the road on the "secondary" detailing go around.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Nicely done !!


LS version 8-82106 ?

a 1988 MR mag advertiser lists, the lionel O scale p/n 2719 watchman's shanty $5

For some reason, other manufacturers of g-gauge kits, etc. are listed, but not the Lionel kits, just their engines and rolling stock.

It was just coincidence I had just finished this yr/issue and it was laying round close.


doug c


p.s.
And lookin' thru a '91 GR, no long listing of G other than from TW. Back then other than special rollouts from small manufacturers, it seems the majority of advertisers were still focused on MRmag to list even the bulk of their g-gauge stock !


----------



## john narvell (Jan 5, 2008)

I was just looking at a Lionel Water tower kit NIB. I"d love to have one of those as well. Looks like a nice model. They are very similar to the precut 1/2" scale dollhouse kits. I"ll probably end up using the plans from GR magazine for a yard tower. I have one I cobbled together with some leftover lumber I cut for trestle bents and a new brite loco cab I covered with a couple handfuls of wood coffee stir sticks.


----------

